# Black Eye



## Abu Bishr

Hi All

A black eye is what you get when you get hit on the eye, and the area around the eye changes to a darker colour. 

Now, in Afrikaans it's called "blou oog" (literally 'blue eye') and not black eye.

What is it called in your language?


----------



## Aftonfalken

In spanish it would be "ojo negro"

Saludos


----------



## dn88

Hi Abu Bishr,

In Poland we say "podbite oko" or "śliwa (pod okiem)". The latter is informal, but used a lot round here.


----------



## Joannes

Not surprisingly, the Dutch expression is the same as in Afrikaans: *een blauw oog*. In Antwerp we also say *een blauw ket*, no idea where that came from.


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:

*musta silmä *= literally "black eye"


----------



## Yulia Alex

In russian it is 
синяк blue spot
фингал 
фонарь lantern
подбитый глаз hurt eye


----------



## Aurin

In German:
blaues Auge (blue eye)


----------



## Chazzwozzer

We get* "mor göz"* (purple eye) in Turkish.


----------



## Aurin

Aftonfalken said:


> In spanish it would be "ojo negro"
> 
> Saludos


I know it as:
ojo morado


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese, you can translate the phrase literally: *olho negro*.


----------



## Saipal

Norway:We've got a nice word: _"blåveis" _(located anywhere on the body)_

"Blåveis"_ is also a flower (Hepatica nobilis) found in most of Europe that changes color (blue-purple-red). Nice photos at no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blåveis

You can also use the word _"blåmerke"_ (lit: blue mark) or the more literal translation _"blått øye"_ (lit: blue eye)​


----------



## Alijsh

In our spoken Persian, we say *bâdemjun* (bâdenjân) which means aubergine, eggplant e.g. he has been planted an aubergine under his eye. پای چشش بادمجون کاشتن


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

*šljiva* / *шљива* (plum). 
It is optional to add "ispod oka /  испод окa" (under eye).


----------



## dn88

Maja said:


> In Serbian:
> 
> *šljiva* / *шљива* (plum).
> It is optional to add "ispod oka /  испод окa" (under eye).



Polish "śliwa" literally also means "plum". The part "pod okiem" ("under the eye") is optional too.


----------



## jazyk

> In Portuguese, you can translate the phrase literally: *olho negro*.


In Brazil we say _olho roxo_, purple eye.

Jazyk


----------



## jonquiliser

Hah! So many colour blinds here . They are obviously blue eyes, as in Swedish: ett blått öga. He he.


----------



## Judica

AE

Black eye or a 'shiner'.


----------



## OldAvatar

In Romanian:

ochi vânăt/învineţit = bruised eye (violet-blue eye)


----------



## cajzl

In Czech (informally):

monokl (monocle)


----------



## Nander

jonquiliser said:


> Hah! So many colour blinds here . They are obviously blue eyes, as in Swedish: ett blått öga. He he.



Even though you definitely can say "ett blått öga", I think that "blåtira" is more commonly used.

But, yeah, it's still blue..


----------



## Mutichou

In French, we say "_œil au beurre noir_," which means "black-buttered eye."


----------



## doman

Vietnamese: 

*Mắt tím bầm* / Bruised eye.

 We don't call it black eye because almost Vietnamese people have black or nearly black eyes.


----------



## Mac_Linguist

Abu Bishr said:


> What is it called in your language?



In Macedonian, it is informally referred to as a *слива* ("_plum_"), optionally you can add *на око* ("_on an eye_"), etc. In more formal situations, something like *модрица кај окото* ("_a bruise on the eye_") would be used.

For example:

― *Правење некому модрица кај окото...* ("_Giving someone a bruise on the eye..._")


----------



## jonquiliser

cajzl said:


> In Czech (informally): monokl (monocle)


 
Hah, that's a good one!



Nander said:


> Even though you definitely can say "ett blått öga", I think that "blåtira" is more commonly used.
> 
> But, yeah, it's still blue..


 
Oh yes, you're absolutely right - the blåtira had slipped my mind!


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek it's *«μαύρο μάτι»* [ˈmavro ˈmati] (both neut.) --> _black eye_


----------



## spindlemoss

Welsh has "black eye" just like English: *llygad du* or *llygad ddu*. The first is if *llygad* "eye" is masculine in your dialect, the second if your dialect considers it feminine - it can be both.

Apparently also *llygad glas* "blue eye" is used in some parts of the south, but then *glas* can vary in meaning from "green" to "blue" to "grey" in phrases like this.


----------

